# living earth habistat p.p. thermostat use?



## djrobot (Oct 14, 2008)

i there guys , ive setup my spiderling growing on box but am concerned its not reaching temp. i am using the pulse proportional habistat thermostat connected to a 11 inch by 5 inch lucky reptile matt . this is heating a large plastic storage box that ive drilled vent holes in? is this att just way to small to cope combined with to much vent for warm air to escpape. the box is 20 inch long, 15 wide and 12 high. 
also the matt isnt getting that hot? and the orange light on the thermostat is on continuous. im gessing smaller box, less vent 0r bigger matt less vent same box. all experiences would be valuable. my slings are avicularia versicolor and box temp is hovering at 69 - 70. ive put the slings in an old tank with matt for time being as this is around 75.:blush:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

You use a MatStat with a Heatmat...


----------



## djrobot (Oct 14, 2008)

i thought thats what the pulse proportional thermostat was ? is a matt statt something different? if so could you post me a link cos i really want to crack this setup soon.
the dial on my p.p. thermostat allows me to put in the temp i want, this is the one ive got:

Habistat Temperature Thermostat Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


do you mean i need one of these:

Habistat Mat Stat Thermostat Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

cheers for you help again matey:2thumb:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep myn room temp


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

djrobot said:


> i thought thats what the pulse proportional thermostat was ? is a matt statt something different? if so could you post me a link cos i really want to crack this setup soon.
> the dial on my p.p. thermostat allows me to put in the temp i want, this is the one ive got:
> 
> Habistat Temperature Thermostat Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> ...


Put the heatmat on the side of the terrarium, and get the 100w MatStat Thermostat


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Put the heatmat on the side of the terrarium, and get the 100w MatStat Thermostat


 
You can use any stat with a heat matt.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Tbh, all mine were at room temp until today when I dug the matts out again (getting nippy eh? ).

They should be fine at the temp. they're at tbh.

The pulse stat is actually better than a matt stat as it will keep the temperature more constant.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I know, but I don't see the point in spending £50 on something you can pick up for £20.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Yeah I know, but I don't see the point in spending £50 on something you can pick up for £20.


 

He's already bought the pulse stat, but you suggested him to get a matt stat?

So instead of spending £50 when he could of spent £20, you expect him to spend £70 when he could of spent £50..

Makes sense.. :? :whistling2:


----------



## djrobot (Oct 14, 2008)

cheers guy*s, *i actually paid 29 for the pulse stat. so not too bad! ill put it on the terrarium like you said cos it obviously needs bigger matt for the box. i only got the two avic versi slings (at mo!). 
nice one gentlemen!
any other advice on this species of sling care would be gr8!:notworthy:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

djrobot said:


> cheers guy*s, *i actually paid 29 for the pulse stat. so not too bad! ill put it on the terrarium like you said cos it obviously needs bigger matt for the box. i only got the two avic versi slings (at mo!).
> nice one gentlemen!
> any other advice on this species of sling care would be gr8!:notworthy:


 
Loads of ventilation & high humidity.

Obviously arboreal-type enclosure, with a piece of vertical cork bark or something to anchor the web onto..

Good luck, they're an awesome species.


----------

